# Vasily Alexeyevich Pashkevich (Paskevich) (1742 - 1797)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Court composer of Empress Catherine the Great, who even wrote a comic opera on her libretto (Fevey)

Vasily Pashkevich (1742-1792). The Miser. Opera in two acts.










Act 1




Act 2





Vasily Pashkevich - Suite from opera Fevey















PASHKEVICH Aria of the Queen (Fevey) - Enhnaran Gandbold, soprano















V.Pashkevich Feveya Aria from the opera "Fevey"


----------

